# Venison sausage



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yesterday I made some sausage. 15# breakfast 10# each brats and Kielbasa. Today I smoked the kielbasa. I must say I am loving the kielbasa.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks good. I've never had any venison kielbasa, but those pics make my mouth water.

Have you ever made any summer sausage? I'm wondering how difficult it is and what equipment is needed. I had a doe processed this year and had them make me three 3 lb sticks with cheese. They didn't last long.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Summer sausage was the first sausage I did right. When I first made sausage I messed up a few recipes omitting some ingredients I didn't have. Learned lots since then. After that I bought a summer sausage kit and went from there. The results are now much better. For summer sausage with cheese you can buy a kit for like $15 (I like high mountain and LEM). Get hi temp cheese from your local butcher it should be much cheaper that way. Grind venison (I use 30%ish pork trim for summer sausage-used half on this batch) mix spices mix cheese stuff smoke finish in oven to 160 shock in ice bath and you are ready to freeze.

Equipment (can be done without a grinder if you have ground van and buy ground pork) grinder, stuffer, smoker. I think I stuffed my first batch of summer sausage with a pop bottle. Now I have a cheap vertical stuffer. I have a cheap horn stuffer and it is worthless.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good and lean Moose....I always enjoy serving game of different varieties and presentations when we have gatherings.....I take great delight in telling my liberal guests that the tidbit they just consumed was either wild fowl, venison, elk, or moose....dependant on what kind of tag I had drawn for the current season. Men never say much, but the woman folk can look plumb aghast sometimes. It just does my heart good to be able to remind them of their "wild" game consumption on down the line....especially when they are in the presence of some of their close liberal friends. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6252

This is the stuffer I have. Same thing at northern is $100 and more if it says LEM on the side.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6252
> 
> This is the stuffer I have. Same thing at northern is $100 and more if it says LEM on the side.


Looks like it is a quality piece Moose...it should really last.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It will. But capacity is small. The box says 5# stuffer but it only hold 3.5 ish pounds. The reviews when I got it said its plastic gears are worthless. So I bought replacement metal ones from I think lem when I bought it. That was good insurance but not necessary. Whoever broke the plastic gears must have abused it. Once I upgrade my smoker and upgrade the stuffer I will be able to really move.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great Moose friend that hunts on our place had some summer sausage made by an Amish meatpacker that was out of this world good. Wife fixed a couple of platters of this sausage along with cheese slices and we took it to a Christmas party and like Vol said done my heart good to see some of the more sophisticated people wolfing it down like a hog in slop. Just smiled and never told them what they were eating.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Yesterday I made some sausage. 15# breakfast 10# each brats and Kielbasa. Today I smoked the kielbasa. I must say I am loving the kielbasa.


Dang it! As Jerry Clower would say, you done went and flung a cravin' on me.


----------

